# USAT Track



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am an old newbie, in other words, I have been purchasing my track and rolling stock over several years and have been following the forums but have not put anything on the ground yet (hopefully spring of '09). I have a mix of Aristo and USAT brass euro track which I have bought new over the last seven years. I have read that some Aristo track was produced without the UV additive. One of my many questions (of coarse there will be more questions in the future) is if anyone knows if USAT uses a UV additive and has anyone had any problems with the USAT track breaking down in the sun? I live in Rhode Island and I have not come accross many large scalers in the area.

P.S. I wasn't sure if I should have put this on the track page or the beginers forums.

Thanks in advance 
Steve


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Steve. Posting your question in the appropriate forum is always a good idea. There are a few "beginners" there who have been at it longer than I have. 
I believe the bad batch of Aristo track dates back to about five or more years ago. Ties started falling apart in the sun after a few years. I don't think it was a matter of no additive versus a bad batch of the UV inhibitor. Most track newer than that should not be problematic. If it is, Aristo has a lifetime replacement policy on their ties. I have not heard of anyone having a similar problem with USAT track. 

-Brian


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Brian. 
Hopefully I won't have any issues. I sent an email to USAT asking about their warranty (if any) but I have not yet gotten a response. 
Steve


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve,
I live in Rhode Island and have had USA Trains track outside for 3-4 years without any problems.
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT track has been pretty consistent, and seems to hold up well in the sun. Aristo has had poor UV resistance on and off over the years. 

Whether it was one bad batch long ago that still shows up, or it has happened several times is hard to say, but there are current examples of track that has gone bad in 3-4 years. 

In any case, I use Aristo track, have not had anything disintegrate prematurely except turnout throw bars (NOT UV resistant ever). I do spray the track with a UV inhibitor every 6 months (Armorall or equivalent). 

Aristo does have a lifetime warranty on the ties so I recommend their track. Be sure to check the gauge on the curved pieces, I have several batches with out of spec gauge. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have purchased significant amounts of USAT track over the past 8 years. It has been outdoors and I have never had any issues with it.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thank you for the replies everyone. Greg thanks for the Armorall tip. Richard 8 years sounds great!

Dennis it's good to hear from a fellow RIer. What method did you use for laying track and roadbed? I experimented with the ladder method, sounded good but I could not swing a pick without hitting burried boulders. There was no way I would have gotten below the frost line (42"). In the spring I'm thinking of trying the cement road bed process, it sounds like alot of work but if it lasts without frost heave problems it will be worth it.
I'm planning a ground level layout. I had originally planned an over/under layout but wasn't sure what to use to build up the raised grade sections with, this is why I tried the ladder method but due to rock I could not get enough depth in the ground to be stable. Now I'm planning two inner and outer loops without an overpass.

Steve


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve,

Most of my layout is on ladder roadbed. I did not get my posts below the frost line and have not had any problems.

Dennis


----------

